

8-bit Color Cycling Pixel Art - Rexxar
http://www.effectgames.com/demos/canvascycle

======
chrisgagne
Very pretty. I came across this about a year ago when building out a LED
"discosuit" for the playa. I used color cycling to power my suit's effects:
[https://github.com/chrisgagne/ColorCyclingLEDs](https://github.com/chrisgagne/ColorCyclingLEDs).

Nirvana Engine from 1996-1998 used this in a night club context:
[http://www.clusterworks.net/ClusterWorks/NvClusterWorksGalle...](http://www.clusterworks.net/ClusterWorks/NvClusterWorksGallery.html#NE).

